# Gamer-CPU - Was denn nun?!



## kasal (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Also Ich hab ja neulich die neue PC-Games Hardware gelesen und da stand schon wieder was neues von nem Sockel M2 etc. 
Ich wollte jetzt einfach Mal eine kleine Diskussionsrunde aufmachen.
Thema ist, was wohl der beste Prozessor für Hardcore-Gamer ist und vllt. auch mein nächster. :suspekt: 

Ich schwöre ja immer auf Pentium 4, Ich habe zur Zeit den Pentium 4 Extreme Edition mit 3,73 Ghz im Auge, da macht mein Sparschwein nur die Augen zu.

Manche schwören ja auch auf AMD, aber nun seid Ihr dran!
Mich würde auch euer Prozessor interssieren, was habt Ihr so daheim und was würdet Ihr euch wünschen. Wäre nett wenn Ihr das auch postet.  


LG,
kasal


----------



## NomadSoul (29. Januar 2006)

Daheim hab ich ein Athlon 64 3000+ 
wünschen würde ich mir den 4800 X2. Leider für meine belange zu teuer, mein 3er reicht für aktuelle Spiele durchaus noch aus. Bei mir ist eher die FP der Flaschenhals, und die Passivgekühlte X800. 
Naja ich hatte Intel und halte Intel für gut aber einfach für zu teuer. 
Im Mobilbereich hat AMD da zB noch einiges zum Pentium M aufzuholen.


----------



## zioProduct (30. Januar 2006)

Da Gamer viel für wenig wollen, ist AMD für mich ganz klar vorne.

Momentan führt Preisleitung der AMD 64 4000+ (habe ich auch)  Ist nicht teuer, aber läuft wie ne Höllenmaschine


----------



## Alex Duschek (30. Januar 2006)

Naja,ich hatte nie nen Intel (gut,passivgekühlter P3 500 MHz ^^ ),wohl auch weil dies mein erster eigener Rechner ist und ich bin recht zufrieden damit,da steckt auch insgesamt wohl ein guter Tausender drinne,eventuell bissel mehr...
Ich hab noch einen Athlon XP 3200+ unter der Haube,das Ding ist etwa 2,5 Jahre alt und tut immer noch gut seinen Dienst auch wenn bei den neusten Spielen eben nicht mehr alles auf "Voll" geht,was wohl aber auch an der Grafikkarte liegen dürfte 
Ich seh AMD für Vielspieler und Intel eher für Highend-Server-Systeme bzw Office-Rechner im Vorteil,wobei wohl beide Parteien auch gute Alternativen in den jeweils anderen Segmenten zu bieten haben. Dennoch würd ich aktuell zu einem Athlon tendieren,so im Bereich 3800+


----------



## Caliterra (1. Februar 2006)

Haben tu ich einen Intel 630@3GHz und wünsche tue ich mir den 950D@2x3,4GHz oder den 840D EE@2x3,2 GHz mit HT und beide mit ES-Stepping.

Aber das sind nur Träume die Prozis fangen bei 600€ an und enden bei 1000€.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (1. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute!

@ Caliterra: Du kommst doch gar nicht mehr zum spielen wenn Du so ein Teil hast,
weill Du dann sicherlich nur noch deinen Tennisarm trainierst... :suspekt:  
Wenn Du so viel Geld hast um es zum Zocken zu verblasen, musst Du ja echt krass unterwegs sein.
Ich würd mir die Kohle lieber in ein Auto, Hobby (Spielen != Hobby) oder Feundin stecken.

[post=1108259]Mein Post zum Thema[/post]


----------



## zioProduct (1. Februar 2006)

Spielen == Hobby
Ich nehme an das dies sicher Annsichtssache ist, aber für giltet alles als Hobby, wo man dafür Trainieren muss, damit man besser wird, sich mit anderen Messen kann, und Preise absahnen kann. Dann gibts noch die Selbstbeschäftigungshobbys, wie Freundin, oder wie du meinst Autobasteln etc.

Also da würde ich ne Freundin weniger als Hobby bezeichnen als Spielen, aber wie gesagt ist Ansichtssache...

Und ja ich weiss   aber nur n wenig, weill ja die Thematik spielen bei dem Thread aufgegriffen wird 

so long
ziop


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (1. Februar 2006)

Du hast Recht, es ist Ansichtssache.

Ein Hobby ist für mich etwas wenn man Entspannung sucht
oder man etwas dabei lernt, seine Disziplin trainiert und somit reifer wird.

Spielen hingegen ist für mich einfach nur sinloses Zeit-totgeschlage.
Ich steh total auf EgoShooter wo man nur im Team weiter kommt.
(StarWars RepublicCommando) 

Nur verschafft mir das kein Gefühl irgend was tolles geschafft zu haben
oder gar etwas gelernt zu haben womit ich evtl mal Geld machen kann,
oder wofür sich irgend welche Freunde begeistern könnten.
Ich find jemand der Spielen sein Hobby nennt ist entweder noch zu jung,
oder jung geblieben... 

Wenn ich hingeben an meinem Framework rumbastle oder meinem Kumpel
beim Autoschrauben und modden helfe, fahr ich voll die Möhre aus. 
Das Framework wächst und wird mir immer MEHR Arbeit erspaaren.
Und die Autotuningkenntnisse verschaffen einem immer mehr Mädels.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Februar 2006)

Hehe, naja beim Spielen ist das mit den Mädels nicht so der Burner, dafür bekomm ich meistens die neusten PC-Teile, wenn wir auf LAN gewinnen, das nenn ich auch ein Ziel  Und auserdem, immerhin sind wir schonmal 5 Freunde, die sich vom "RealLife" kennen, und zusammen spielen  Ich red beim Spielen auch nicht von SingleMode weiss ned was für Spiele, sondern LAN-Inet Teamspiele, mit anderen Zusammen, wie ich zB Couterstrike: Source 
Ich würd das schon als Hobby ansehen, besonders da wir schon Spielerverträge angeboten bekommen haben, mit nem Monatlichen gehalt, aber das war mir dann doch ein wenig zuviel, da ich lieber Spiele wenn ich Zeit habe(Darum bin ich ja Captain ) und nicht wenn das Management das wünscht 
Und auserdem, was gibt es besseres, als auf LAN zu fahren, zu spielen(wenns gut kommt, gewinnen) Dann kasten Bier, Whisky und Vodka hervorgezückt, und dann mit den Mädls flirten die zum Organisationsstaff gehören  Oder in die Stadt fahren, welche meist(in der Schweiz) zu Fuss von dem LAN-Stadion entfernt ist. Also ist es es ein Hobby, das man (in diesem Falle) mit vier Freunden bestreitet, dabei Spass hat, etwas gewinnen kann, und das gemütliche (oder Betrunkene ;-) ) beisammen sein nicht zu Kurz kommt 

Das ist für mich sogar mehr Hobby als der Kraftraum, da geh ich hin, um meinem Körper etwas gutes zu tun(und dem Erscheinungsbild für die Girls ), natürlich ist da auch ein Freund dabei, mit dem man quatschen kann, aber mehr als Trainieren ist das nicht.

How i said, it depends on the view  Ich könnte mir an nem Framework basteln, nicht als Hobby vorstellen, aber da haben wir ja wieder die Betrachtungsweise ;

Auf jeden,
guten Morgäääääähn an alle


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. Februar 2006)

Also eine LAN ist natürlich was anderes.
Da Trifft man sich mit Freunden und hat zusammen endlos Spaß. 
Nur würd ich das auch nicht so oft in Anspruch nehmen wollen.
Ich denke meine Augenlieder und mein Hintern werden es mir noch danken. :suspekt: 

@Topic: Meine Meinung nach ist es nicht die CPU die einen Gamer PC ausmacht,
sondern seine GraKa und sein Geschicke alles duch übertakten und kühlen auszureitzen.
Ich meine WaKü's, vCore-Mods und vor allem einen schnellen RAM.


----------



## Caliterra (2. Februar 2006)

Was ist untereinem FRAMEWORK zu verstehen?

Mir fällt dabei nur das Rahmenkonzept vom IAS ein (IFRS). Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen
das das jemand in seiner Freizeit ausarbeitet dort geht um Bilanzierungsstandards im internationalen Raum.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. Februar 2006)

@Caliterra:
Wer mich im Forum kennt, weiss das ich haupsächlich im .NET Forum unterwegs bin.
Ich meine damit mein Entwicklerframework welches meine bisherig entwickelten
Technologien repräsentiert.
Alles Lösungen die man bei der Entwicklung immer wieder braucht.
Das Joch eines jeden Hackers.


----------



## JohannesR (2. Februar 2006)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und die Autotuningkenntnisse verschaffen einem immer mehr Mädels.


Ja, diese eine Art von Mädchen, die auf 45PS-Polos mit bösem Blick und Sportauspuff stehen. Wer‘s mag…


----------



## zioProduct (2. Februar 2006)

> Ja, diese eine Art von Mädchen, die auf 45PS-Polos mit bösem Blick und Sportauspuff stehen. Wer‘s mag…


Wieder mal relativ eingeschränkte Sichtweite? Das von dir beschriebe Auto schafts bei uns nicht mal in die nähere Auswahl bei den Tuningdays(Frei für alle die was von Ihrem Auto halten)
Also solche Modelle gibts hier gar ned gross, und ich betrachte das auch nicht als Tuning sondern Rumgebastel. Tuning ist für mich als bsp:

Honda Civic mit nem 6000Euro Teuren Body-Kit, mit spezial Brushes, und von 200 auf 450ps getuned.

Das ist Tuning, nen bösen-Blick "lichteindämmer" bekommste in jedem grösseren Laden bei uns, also wenn man das schon als Tuning betrachtet... Und auserderm, die meisten geilen Autos, wenn wir so Ausstellungen haben, sind von Frauen  Wenn das kein Traum ist, meistens sind sie verdammt hübsch, und haben ein Hammer Auto
*träum* 

PS:


----------



## Caliterra (2. Februar 2006)

@zioProduct
 Ich lach mich tot. Du bist mein Held. rofl 

Bin ja schon froh das Du Body-Kit richtig schreiben konntest und nicht wie Praktikant-Apliakationsentwickler. Als Praktikant kannst bestimmt Deine Body-Kits wechseln wie die Unterhosen.


----------



## zioProduct (3. Februar 2006)

Callitera schon tot?
1. Cosmo ist der der Autos tuned
2. Mir ist mein Geld sogar zu schade ein neues Auto zu kaufen, geschweige denn es zu tunen. Ich finds nur lächerlich, wenn man so 45ps Spielzeugautos mit Böseblick-Funktion schon als Tuningauto ansieht. Aber was noch viel lächerlicher ist ein Post, von einem Online-User, der 1. wohl nicht richtig lesen kann, sonst würde er wohl kaum so bescheuerte Angriffe starten. 2. Der es wohl für angebracht findet, extra noch in mein Profil zu schauen, um ein Rechtschreibfehler zu finden, aber hey, ich war schon immer SCHEIS.SE in Deutsch, bin auch Schweizer! Und auserdem, schreib ich mit meinem eigenen Finger-System, das heisst ich hab noch viel mehr Flüchtigkeitsfehler, als wenn ich von Hand schreiben würde. 4. Würde mich doch noch Intressieren, wie verplant man im Kopf sein muss, um einen anderen Forum-User, aus irgend welchen Hirngespinsten heraus anzugreiffen? 5. Ich mach ne Wette, das ich als Praktikant hier in der Schweiz mehr verdiene als ihr Deutschen bei ner normalen 0815Arbeit wie Kassiererin, also laber keinen Scheiss. Ich lebe sehr gut mit meinem Praktikanten-Lohn, immerhin wohne ich mit einem Freund in ner 4.5 Zimmer Wohnung, gehe 3-4mal im Jahr ins Ausland in die Ferien, und ich esse sogar!

Gott hast du ein Glück das heute Freitag ist, sonst würde ich mich ab deiner Dummheit in dem Post erst Recht aufregen...
Aber ich denke liebe schon an den Abend wo ich mit meinem Gallardo 06 über die Strassen ziehe! (Und ja, bei dem Würde mich das Geld nicht reuhen wenn ich es hätte!)

So, und nun back to Topic, und weg von Hirnlosen langweile Posts...

PS: Freut mich das ich dein held bin, aber mann muss verdammt weit unten sein, wenn man nen Praktikanten der Applikationsentwickler seit 4 Jahren lernt, und es ihn seit 2 Anfic**, als Helden nimmt. Nimm was anders, zB Daniel Kübelböck

PPS: Sry Admins, aber kein Bock mich von irgend nem Fremden Online-User dumm anmachen zu lassen, aufgrund irgend welcher Fantasien! 

PPPS: Wer, und das meine ich im vollen Ernst, wer Rechtschreibe-Fehler findet, darf sie BEHALTEN!

so long
ziop, der mit nem 70 000 Franken Teuren Civic durch die Strassen fährt, dafür aber unter der Brücke wohnt -.-*


----------



## JohannesR (3. Februar 2006)

Vieleicht ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt gekommen, an dem ich diesen Thread lieber zumache, bevor nachher jemand blutend in einem der Foren liegt – obwohl es bis dato sehr unterhaltsam war.
Wenn man mir das Ende dieser kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit mitteilen würde, wäre ich sehr glücklich.


----------

